
“RE: ACPI Machines and IRQ 9” by Jake Oshins (2001) - yuhong
http://www.osronline.com/showThread.cfm?link=21604
======
yuhong
I wonder what PCs would be like if Intel bought Compaq in 1991 with people
like Rod Canion and Jim Harris staying on. I think they were there when Compaq
reverse engineered the IBM PC BIOS for example. Thinking about it, an
alternative would be buying AST Research instead, which shut down in 1996
(just before ACPI was created) and was having trouble even beforehand.

Actually, this also reminds me that one of the first machines in which ACPI
was tested was a Compaq laptop, back when laptops in general were much more
expensive than even in the mid-2000. Of course, this was years after Rod
Canion etc left the company. I wonder what they thought of ACPI and UEFI.

